# Mirena IUD (Ladies only please!!!!)



## ATCwife (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all, 

In July of 2012 I got the Mirena IUD placed. I am married and 21 years old, no children, never been pregnant, my husband was deployed, and I had so sexual relations until he returned in November, so I figured it had time to settle in and be okay. I didn't have any pain when it was inserted ( not anymore pain than I expected) there wasn't much pain the following days or weeks. My periods went down a lot pretty much non existent. A couple of months after getting it placed (around September/October) I started getting really heavy random pains that were literally crippling. I didn't think much of it and I thought it would go away since I was still in the beginning. the next couple of months the random pains continued and got even worse ( by the way these pains were not connected to my period, no bleeding followed) so I made a dr's appt. to make sure everything was still where it's supposed to be and she said it looked great and was where it's supposed to be. Since my dr's appt the pains have gotten even WORSE!!! I can't handle them anymore and it really feels like there's something not right. I don't want to get it taken out because of it's reliability but I'm wondering if anyone is/has experienced the same pains? I feel like these are almost the equivalent to early labor pains, and I can't imagine anything much worse. Advice please!! Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

In some cases the pain can be psychogenic, in which case the solution is the same, you get it taken out. Look at it this way, there's nothing psychologically wrong with you. People who have lost limbs sometimes feel the phantom limb still there, with pain intact. Any pain that you felt when it was inserted even though you think it wasn't very painful at all, could have registered in your subconscious and set off a pain-related process in your neural system. Don't over think it or even try to conquer it. Pain is pain and if you didn't have pain before and you do now, continue to the most logical and intuitive conclusion. Foreign object in body, resulting pain...solution. If you still have pain after that I suggest getting an ultrasound to make sure you don't have any kind of fallopian pregnancy or something else going on that is happening at the same time, coincidentally. And yes, also get a pregnancy test. And a complete workup to make sure you don't have an infection or something going on. Go back to the same doctor and sit down and ask them to work through the problem with you, step by step, considering all possibilities, not just linking it to the one thing that has changed since the pain began.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Homemaker, you did it again!!! That's IT!!!

I have sharp pains from plastic mesh that covers a section of removed ribs. Malignant tumor on rib meant that rib and a few inches of the ribs above and below resected, along with other tissue. Anyway, I get these sharp pains out of no where and I know intuitively it's the mesh thing pulling somewhere. My doc has totally dismissed the pain, particularly since it can't be attributed to any sort of movement. 

Your explanation above fits perfectly! Since I decided not to worry when it happens, it has eased my mind, but hasn't really affected the pain. I can't have it removed anyway. But I can live with this now that I have a plausible explanation!

Thank YOU!!!!:smthumbup:

Edited, why the #%^* could the surgeon have said this two years ago!!!! Damn that *>%# me off!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Accupuncture. Try it. I think you will find relief through that.
TED Talk education...supplements what I learned in college and through research and my own brain injury about neural function.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

ATC,

I have had the mirena for 3+ years now and occasionally I also get super sharp pains from the mirena. Its just kinda random but its almost like i can feel the mirena, they usually go away pretty quickly. I have had it checked out before and its always been fine, the Dr has said as long as they are not sustained pain, it should be fine. It took my body well past 6 months to get adjusted to the mirena, but I know some people who the mirena just didn't work for them ( gave them a ton of side effects) 

Good Luck


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I had the IUD and after about six months, had extreme pains every couple of weeks and they continued for years until it fell out.


----------



## TeR (Jun 28, 2012)

ATCwife,

I had Mirena inserted & within 3mos it was out; however not by choice.

I had some pretty good cramp-style pains (with and without bleeding) for some time prior. While out shopping...gave a good hard sneeze and I felt a very sharp pain. At home, realized the IUD had come down (felt the plastic, not just strings)...however came down with a chunk of tissue attached; as if the tissue had grown around it. It was about the size of a thumb.

I saw the gyno the next day and was told that I'd passed a 'decidual cast' of my uterus. During our cycles we shed this tissue a little at a time...on this particular occassion the entire lining came down at once (and freaked me the F out, BTW).

It is not uncommon (according to my doc)...sounds like you could be headed down the same road :-/


----------

